# ABS Bosch 5.3 Controller replacement



## Dayz (Oct 19, 2009)

Guys,
Can I replace my Bosch controller with any other Bosch 5.3 Controller Audi & non Audi? or Audi only?
The way I see it, you can use any bosch 5.3...please tell me if I am wrong.
Erik


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: ABS Bosch 5.3 Controller replacement (Dayz)*

Send your original Bosch ABS Module to ModuleMaster and get it rebuilt. $160 and it will never fail again.

If you use a different controller, even if it's the exact same model number, the ABS controller is protected by a vehicle specific code that will have to be cleared with a VAG-COM. In addition...used modules have the exact same weak points as your current one and will fail.
You have to be very careful with the ABS modules. They cannot be switched around willy nilly. There are programming differences between Models that can effect braking performance.


----------



## Dayz (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: ABS Bosch 5.3 Controller replacement (Chickenman35)*

Thanks for your reply, would you happen to know the procedure to Re-Code a module? I have a spare on and would like to use it. I know it is wise to go with the rebuilt way, but money is tight at the moment. I have access to a Vag-Com.
Thanks
Dayz


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: ABS Bosch 5.3 Controller replacement (Dayz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dayz* »_Thanks for your reply, would you happen to know the procedure to Re-Code a module? I have a spare on and would like to use it. I know it is wise to go with the rebuilt way, but money is tight at the moment. I have access to a Vag-Com.
Thanks
Dayz

I've been looking around and haven't found a way of re-coding...YET.
I'll let you know, as I may have to do the same thing. 
Being an early model...we might luck out. Our cars do not have an immobilizer feature...and that may make reccoding possible with a VAG-Com.



_Modified by Chickenman35 at 8:19 PM 4-4-2010_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ABS Bosch 5.3 Controller replacement (Chickenman35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chickenman35* »_
I've been looking around and haven't found a way of re-coding...YET.

_Modified by Chickenman35 at 8:19 PM 4-4-2010_

Normally this is done by a special tool from the supplier... and not even the dealer can do it. Its a supplier way of protecting their software from hackers etc.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: ABS Bosch 5.3 Controller replacement (GTijoejoe)*

You have to replace module with the same unit that came in your car, 
There is part# printed on aluminum part of the abs it has to match, otherwise it won't function at all , or you have to replace entire abs system too costly, save up some money and do it then.


----------

